# Form Fillup help for Novo Scotia



## polashbu (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi All
one of my friend is planning for apply to Novo scotia. he needs help to fill the "NSNP-100-Application-Form". in some section of the form he needs to write about the "_In your own words, tell us briefly about your settlement in Nova Scotia and any future plans you may have_."

kindly help to get the format of writing about the topic i.e:what are the information he should mention in that writing.

would appreciate your help to get a sample format or advice to complete that writing.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

polashbu said:


> Hi All
> one of my friend is planning for apply to Novo scotia. he needs help to fill the "NSNP-100-Application-Form". in some section of the form he needs to write about the "_In your own words, tell us briefly about your settlement in Nova Scotia and any future plans you may have_."
> 
> kindly help to get the format of writing about the topic i.e:what are the information he should mention in that writing.
> ...



First of all, it is Nova Scotia. Second, the question is self explanatory. All he needs to do is to write down why he plans to settle in Nova Scotia and what his future plans are.


----------



## polashbu (Feb 17, 2010)

thanks for your feedback. i got your second point but not so clear about the first point about novo scotia.are you trying to give me the message that u don't have much knowledge about Novo scotia or something else.



colchar said:


> First of all, it is Nova Scotia. Second, the question is self explanatory. All he needs to do is to write down why he plans to settle in Nova Scotia and what his future plans are.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

polashbu said:


> thanks for your feedback. i got your second point but not so clear about the first point about novo scotia.are you trying to give me the message that u don't have much knowledge about Novo scotia or something else.



I am trying to give you the message that you did not spell it correctly. You keep typing Novo Scotia when it should be spelled Nova Scotia (notice the 'a' at the end of the first word?).


----------

